# Reminiscences of a Musical Wasteland



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Haven't posted here in a bit, so I decided to upload an improvisation I did yesterday. It has it's rough edges and there are still a few boring parts, but there are some sections I enjoy.






I'm working on a new composition for orchestra, meanwhile, which is quite promising, so be on the lookout for a monster of a piece soon


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

It's not bad for an improvisation. I am interested to hear what you can do with a full orchestra at hand... or pen, rather.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> It's not bad for an improvisation. I am interested to hear what you can do with a full orchestra at hand... or pen, rather.


Well I slightly stopped composing during the last month or so, but recently since yesterday I'm starting to feel more creative and am.working on a suite for a.mix of electroacustic sounds, and recorded traditional instruments on MIDI, and the first movement is almost finished, and on the other hand working on an experimental piece, working with a few ideas with motives and the audience's expectations after hearing certain.sounds, etc, so I'll post soon any of these works I finish first. And thank you for the words


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Zeus said:


> Well I slightly stopped composing during the last month or so, but recently since yesterday I'm starting to feel more creative and am.working on a suite for a.mix of electroacustic sounds, and recorded traditional instruments on MIDI, and the first movement is almost finished, and on the other hand working on an experimental piece, working with a few ideas with motives and the audience's expectations after hearing certain.sounds, etc, so I'll post soon any of these works I finish first. And thank you for the words


We all have those times when the creative bug decides to fly off into some other realm and suddenly it decides it misses you and returns with a hunger.

I am currently unable to watch but i will eventually. :3 there are a few that i have seen here that i am excited to listen to... although... i don't use youtube... due to low data... for my compositions. i use my own site.

I mean i recently found out that my parents have this youtube app thing on their satelite dish so lately i have been watching from there...

*nods, my personal belief is there are three ways of telling how well a composer fares. 
1. Symphony (or a symphonic suite) 
2. Concerto
3. Improvs

in no particular order. 

I have read a bunch of your reviews on others. So from the criticism you grant i am sure you are fairly knowledgable. 
Does your youtube page have many works of yours?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> We all have those times when the creative bug decides to fly off into some other realm and suddenly it decides it misses you and returns with a hunger.
> 
> I am currently unable to watch but i will eventually. :3 there are a few that i have seen here that i am excited to listen to... although... i don't use youtube... due to low data... for my compositions. i use my own site.
> 
> ...


I think it's interesting that you might judge a composer based on improvisations, and two forms of music which are fairly antiquated. To me, a composer's worth is only measured by their capacity to produce their desired emotions on people. In the end, a composer is just transmitting a bunch of ideas, and it's in his hands the responsability to think what's the best way to do it. Symphonies, concertos, sonatas for solo instrument, etc. are just "forms" (sort of like containers, boxes, canvas, so to say) which hold these emotions, and the ones you mentioned were just the most prevalent in the 18th and 19th centuries.

Nowadays, there's a myriad of forms established and all of which have proven to be fruitful, and all of them are still employed by composers all around the world, however, a common mistake is taking a musical form (say ABA', aria da capo), and THEN writing your musical ideas WITHIN that form. Almost always, this is a limiting factor in developing your musical idea. Why? Because each musical motive, or theme, etc. has its own possibilities, and you should treat each one in a different manner, according to all of its characteristics. In other words, forms are just a way of analysing a work, they're how we express the development of one or more ideas, and not the means to do it.

And no, my youtube page doesn't have many works, and even the ones which I have uploaded, I like them less everyday . But, that's just the composer's life for you.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Zeus said:


> I like them less everyday.  But, that's just the composer's life for you.


i know how that goes... XD


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's interesting. Certainly atonal, I bet Phil will LOVE this! Are you playing a keyboard? I think the biggest thing I would say is to ease your dynamic shifts in and out of each other a bit more smoothly.


----------

